

PSA for Mac Users: Download Quicksilver - andrewljohnson
http://www.andrewljohnson.com/article/PSA%20for%20Mac%20Users:%20Download%20Quicksilver

======
al3x
Quicksilver is basically a dead project. The lead developer now works on
Google Quick Search Box. Open source contributors periodically write patches
to keep the thing alive, but most of the plugins and such haven't been updated
in ages.

Use Spotlight or LaunchBar or Google QSB.

~~~
evgen
Ugh. Don't bother with Google QSB. Given its pedigree I had high hopes for it,
but it ended up being even slower than pre-Leopard Spotlight.

~~~
tvon
I've only been using QSB for a little over a week but it seems to be the
fastest of the bunch for me (on both a Core Duo and a Core 2 Quad).

------
nwjsmith
I've been a Quicksilver user for a couple of years, but after upgrading to
Snow Leopard I've been trying out Launchbar. I must say that I like it much,
much better. It is far more stable and responsive. Also, it is much easier to
configure than QS.

~~~
jokull
Nice tip. Quicksilver doesn't react as quickly on Snow Leopard it seems. It
also doesn't have a calculator which Spotlight and Launchbar both have.

~~~
lanaer
I thought QS had a calculator plugin. At least I think I remember using a QS-
based caluclator… in any case, I definitely have to agree that LaunchBar is a
superior product at this time.

------
bjclark
I can't stand Quicksilver. I've found it to be a giant memory leak (routinely
using 500mb - 1gig of ram!), and will randomly freak out and try to re-index
my whole disk causing it to thrash and slow everything down.

Spotlight seems to do all I need and I haven't even noticed it's indexing
since upgrading to Snow Leopard.

Also, if you spend most of your day in Terminal and a code editor, what bonus
do you get from Quicksilver? I don't really launch that many programs.

------
jrnkntl
And here is the Google incarnation where Nicholas Jitkoff (original creator of
Quicksilver) works on nowadays:
[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2009/01/google-quick-
search...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2009/01/google-quick-search-box-
for-mac.html)

~~~
eswat
Out of curiosity, is there a specific reason why people still recommend
QuickSilver over Google Quick Search Box?

~~~
evgen
Speed. Quicksilver is fast, QSB is sloooooooooooow.

------
petercooper
_So, to open iTunes, all I type is ctrl-space, and then the letter I, and then
enter. Since iTunes is my most used application starting with the letter I, it
doesn't need much typing at all. Similarly, Aquamacs and Firefox are also just
one letter away from being opened._

Or just make them triggers. That way you get a global key combo to launch
stuff. I have Cmd+Shift+W to open my home folder in Finder. Cmd+Shift+S to
open my Web browser. And so on. It works _everywhere_. I've switched from
Quicksilver to Butler for doing this, but it's the same deal in both.

------
HendrikR
See <http://code.google.com/p/blacktree-alchemy/downloads/list> for the latest
version of Quicksilver. It works well with Snow Leopard alongside with its
invaluable clipboard and shelf plug-ins. It's very fast (and looks great).

If alternatives are demanded, have a look at Butler, as well:
<http://manytricks.com/butler/> (freeware).

------
Edog
Quicksilver's object-action approach and the huge pile of plug-ins make it a
pain to set up, but they also make it both powerful and flexible. So, where
the article suggests that it provides a way of getting rid of the mouse,
others can use Quicksilver without a keyboard. See:
[http://modbookish.ning.com/profiles/blogs/pen-gestures-on-
th...](http://modbookish.ning.com/profiles/blogs/pen-gestures-on-the-modbook).

------
audionerd
Direct link to Blacktree's Quicksilver download page:

    
    
      http://blacktree.com/?quicksilver
    

Two versions are listed. Does anyone know the difference between them, other
than that one is updated for Snow Leopard?

------
ballen
With Snow Leopard I'd say just use Spotlight. Its just as fast as QS,
Lunchbar, or Google QSB for me. Since its built in and already running why
bother using anything else? Of course I use it just to search and launch apps
and files.

------
grosales
PSA for Linux Users Download gnome-do <http://do.davebsd.com/>

------
darkxanthos
"Nah, I already use spotlight. It does all that." STFU and download this! It's
better. You'll see. I promise.

~~~
Zev
Although I already use Quicksilver, this article does absolutely nothing to
convince me I should use Quicksilver instead of Spotlight. The one benefit it
mentions — quicker access to applications — is something that Spotlight does
very well.

~~~
darkxanthos
I know... I thought the same thing but I tried it for the hell of it and it
just flows faster IMO.

~~~
moe
Spotlight often lags 1-5 seconds for me.

Quicksilver responds instantly, _every_ time.

